# tiny tach tt2am 4 stroke merc



## goon squad (Jun 5, 2013)

I had a tiny tach. It only worked about a month. Don't waste your money on one. I'm sure others will chime in on what they are using.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

If we were to count everyone who had asked the same question we would find out that 99 out of 100 ended up calling the company and sending it back to get the right model and instructions.

Then they would put it on and trust that those numbers are right only to have it quit a month later.

Go to OEM and do it right.
http://www.mercurymarine.com/servic...ntenance/faqs/gauges-and-controls/#IntallTach


----------

